# DPDT Electronico: selector de canal de audio



## titoGPero (Mar 9, 2008)

Aca les dejo una opcion para poder cambiar un canal de audio por otro con cualquier pulsador  jeje jeje eficaz para los pedales para guitarras. saludos
Lista de materiales:
Componentes                           Cantidad

2.2µF    Capacitor Electrolitico 	         2
1  µF    Capacitor Electrolitico 	         4
10 µF    Capacitor Electrolitico          1
100pF    Capacitor ceramico	         2
10 nF    Capacitor ceramico	         1
47 nF    Capacitor Ceramico	         2

3.3K     Resistencia (1/4W)	         1
4.7K     Resistencia (1/4W)	         2
470      Resistencia (1/4W)	         1
100      Resistencia (1/4W)	         1
100K     Resistencia (1/4W)	         4
1M       Resistencia (1/4W)	         7
680K     Resistencia (1/4W)	         1

1N4148   Diodo	                         2
2N3904   NPN Transistor	         1
BC337    NPN Transistor	         2
BF245A   JFET (N canal)	         2
ZENER,   3V3 Zener Diodo	         1
LED      	                                         1


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2008)

Hace un tiempo hice un circuito parecido al tuyo pero en ves de armar el multivibrador por partes, lo compre, si mal no recuerdo era un 4027.
Además en vez de usar fets los sustituí por un relay dpdt

Saludos


----------



## titoGPero (Mar 10, 2008)

hola dano como estas , la verdad es que al multibibrador lo tenia armado y le quise dar una utilidad jeje ........, lo que me dejaste pensando es el tema de los relay dpdt, los usaste para audio? , no meten ruido al activarlos ?  un saludo grande .......
                                                                                                           tito


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2008)

titoGPero dijo:
			
		

> hola dano como estas , la verdad es que al multibibrador lo tenia armado y le quise dar una utilidad jeje ........, lo que me dejaste pensando es el tema de los relay dpdt, los usaste para audio? , no meten ruido al activarlos ?  un saludo grande .......
> tito



Si, los relays los use en audio,no meten ningun ruido, los usé en un "loop".

El relay era un Metaltex  ML2RC2

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 20, 2008)

Dano, tienes el esquema del que hiciste tu?

TitoGPero, no termino de entender lo de los CN#, esque nunca he utilizado esa forma de marcar las conexiones y me cuesta un poco interpretarlas.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Mar 20, 2008)

Lo de las conexiónes CN, hay una leyenda en la foto que aclara que es cada cosa.

Esto lo acabo de diseñar, creo que está bien

Saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 21, 2008)

La leyenda la vi, lo unico es que no se como se conectarian algunas cosas.

Supongo que la entrada seria el CN3, que pone canal limpio; el interruptor y la bateria se como se conectan.

Donde tengo mas dudas en en como se conectán la salida con efecto (CN4) y la salida (CN2).

Más que nada es eso.


----------



## titoGPero (Mar 22, 2008)

hola selkir aca te paso como tendrias que conectarla solo tienes poner las masa comun a todo , espero que sea de ayuda, si no me lo hacer saber saludos


----------



## Selkir (Mar 22, 2008)

Te agradezco mucho el esquema, pero no lo veo bien, es muy pequeño y no veo nada.

Si puedes lo pones para descargar, que creo que seria mejor para verlo.

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## titoGPero (Mar 24, 2008)

a ver ahi que tal?, saludos jeje y perdon


----------



## Selkir (Mar 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias Tito, ahora ya se ve mucho mejor.

Tengo una preguntilla, ¿se puede utilizar un conmutador DPDT como un interruptor ON/OFF normal?


----------



## titoGPero (Mar 28, 2008)

te refieres al que subi ? ,amplificadorame tu pregunta?


----------



## Selkir (Abr 3, 2008)

ya tengo resuelta esta duda, muchas gracias


----------

